# harry



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

can i share my pictures of my beautiful harry,








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i am so proud of him, these pics taken over a year after his bad accident. he is my bionic little man, he has two plates and 22 screws in his little front left leg, and now you wouldnt even tell.
michelle x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous:thumbup: my sis little border terrier is called harry


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very irresistible boy, you should share photos of him often...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful shots! And he looks like a real character....:wink:


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful pictures...he is a beautiful dog


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, he's a stunner. Particularly love the close up of his face:thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant pics!!


----------

